

Show HN: DesignerBoard - Behance, Dribbble and DesignerNews, all in one - _fertapric
http://designerboard.co/#popular

======
hellcow
Will be using this to browse design shots from now on. It's a much better
interface than having to click through pages on Dribbble.

------
rock8y
Like the UI! Looks great.

------
helmuth
Sweet! Great job!

~~~
_fertapric
Thanks! I really appreciate it!

------
hgezim
Love the design.

